# OpenBox build fails on x11-toolkits/pango



## link08 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi,

I try to install OpenBox, because I want to configure a desktop environment by myself. Installation is successful on my home system, which is a fresh install. But at work I installed GNOME first and only after this I try to install OpenBox. The installation fails on building x11-toolkits/pango. I attach log files of the build of OpenBox and Pango. I cannot figure out myself why the build fails even after searching Google for some time.

I will appreciate your help. Thank you!


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 24, 2013)

Please show the contents of /etc/make.conf.  This can just be pasted inside [code] and [/code] tags.  When showing longer files like log files, it is much easier to read them if you post them on a website like pastebin.com and just give the link.


----------



## link08 (Sep 24, 2013)

The content of /etc/make.conf is very small:


```
# added by use.perl 2013-09-23 12:14:50
PERL_VERSION=5.14.4
```


----------



## link08 (Sep 26, 2013)

I finally killed my system by trying to fix it. It doesn't boot anymore. So I'm reinstalling from scratch. The problem is no longer relevant.


----------

